# Battle of the Leaks - Bulldozer



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Moment scheinen sich viele veröffentlichte Infos über den Bulldozer gegenseitig zu widersprechen, so auch die neuesten Leaks von ASUS. Laut Fudzilla.com habe ASUS neue Informationshäppchen über den Bulldozer in einem "BIOS evaluation chart", zu deutsch "BIOS Bewertungs/Analyse-Tabelle", für eines ihrer neuen 990FX Mainboards geleaked, die so einiges auf den Kopf stellen sollten. Demnach seien auf der Tabelle zunächst zwei Achtkerner vorhanden. Zum einen das Flaggschiff FX-8130P und zum anderen der FX-8110. Das irritierende hierbei ist, dass das Flaggschiff mit 3,8 GHz Standardtakt und 4,2 GHz Turbo angegeben ist, während der FX-8110 mit 3,6 GHz bis 4 GHz im Turbomodus ausgestattet sein soll. Die TDP's und kürzlich geleakten Preise bleiben gleich. Dementsprechend 95W und 290$ beim FX-8110 sowie 125W und 320$ beim Topmodell.

Bei den Hexacores sieht es wie folgt aus. Der FX-6110 kommt mit einer TDP von 95W und einer UVP von 240$. Beim Quadcore FX-4110 seien es 95W TDP und 190$. Taktraten seien für beide Modelle noch nicht bekannt.

Quelle: Asus leaks more Bulldozer specs

Persönliche Meinung: (95W für 3,6 GHz und sobald man 200 MHz draufpackt sind's 125 ? Das "P" steht wohl für sowas wie "Extreme-Powerconsumption Edition" , wobei dafür widerum die "E"s fehlen ...) <--- Bullshit.

MfG 'XT


----------



## Borkenkaefer (23. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info. Bin mal gespannt was jetzt der Wahrheit entspricht.
Hört sich aber glaubwürdig an.


----------



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Bin mal gespannt was jetzt der Wahrheit entspricht.
> Hört sich aber glaubwürdig an.


 
Siehe "Persönliche Meinung"'s-Edit. Die Wattangaben wirken auf mich sehr suspekt...

'XT


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Mai 2011)

Für mich klingen die nicht suspekt. War bei den Phenom IIs am Anfang doch auch so, ausserdem kann es doch sein, dass das kleinere Modell 94W verbraucht und das größere 101W  Schon hats ne deutlich höhere TDP ^^


----------



## TheMF6265 (23. Mai 2011)

wir werden schon noch erfahren, was dann wirklich die Wahrheit ist 
es wurde ja oft gesagt, dass Bulldozer auf hohe Taktraten ausgelegt ist, warum also nicht 3,8 GHZ, schafft Phenom II ja auch?


----------



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Für mich klingen die nicht suspekt. War bei den Phenom IIs am Anfang doch auch so, ausserdem kann es doch sein, dass das kleinere Modell 94W verbraucht und das größere 101W  Schon hats ne deutlich höhere TDP ^^


 
Wenn du meinst ...

@TheMF6265: Wenn du meine Frage meinst -> Geht ja auch um den TDP-Sprung und nicht um die Taktraten .

'XT


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2011)

Für mich klingt das ganz vernünftig,  ist mir aber auch egal. Bei mir kommt eh das 125W Modell rein.

Ist nicht egal, ob die nun z.B. 10 Watt mehr oder weniger TDP haben?


----------



## timee95 (23. Mai 2011)

Wie adiovans schon sagte liegt das vermutlich an der Einteilung in die TDP Klassen. Generell denke ich, dass die Informationen von Asus schon alös richtig gewertet werden können, weil sie zum einen garantiert schon BD modelle bzw. deren specs. kennen und zum anderen keinen wirklichen Grund haben, irgendwelchen Mist zu erzählen.

Timee


----------



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

timee95 schrieb:


> Wie adiovans schon sagte liegt das vermutlich an der Einteilung in die TDP Klassen. Generell denke ich, dass die Informationen von Asus schon alös richtig gewertet werden können, weil sie zum einen garantiert schon BD modelle bzw. deren specs. kennen und zum anderen keinen wirklichen Grund haben, irgendwelchen Mist zu erzählen.
> 
> Timee


 
Jetzt versteh' ich erst . Das mit den TDP Klassen hab' ich total vergessen. Editiere mal eben meine "Persönliche Meinung" *g*...

MfG 'XT


----------



## Hauptsergant (23. Mai 2011)

8 Kerne mit Standarttakt 3,8 und nur 95 W? Wenn es so ist...Tolles Ding!


----------



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:


> 8 Kerne mit Standarttakt 3,8 und nur 95 W? Wenn es so ist...Tolles Ding!


 
Bei dem 3,8 GHz-Modell sind es 125W . Der 3,6'er ist eine 95W CPU.

'XT

P.S.: Sind aber (vermutlich) wie schon gesagt nicht genau 125W sondern eher viel weniger.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2011)

Scheinbar hat AMD da wirklich ein gutes Stück Arbeit mit dieser Architektur abgeliefert.


----------



## neuer101 (23. Mai 2011)

Dito @Vorposter. Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mein 775-System dieses Jahr gegen einen Bulldozer tausche...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2011)

Die Quelle ist weder Fudzilla, noch Mydrivers, sondern w0mbat im P3D. Und die GHz sind falsch.

Planet 3DNow! Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bulldozer rollt an....


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2011)

Du bist ja ein ganz gemeiner Hoffnungs-zerstörer!
Mal im Ernst jetzt... hast du zufällig einen Link zu einer Seite wo die richtigen Ghz Zahlen schon genannt wurden? Vielleicht sagst du uns auch in welche Richtung es grob geht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2011)

Die Richtung lautet ca. 3,0 bis ca. 4,0 GHz (denn das Design ist bei 32 nm für 3,5+ GHz ausgelegt).


----------



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist weder Fudzilla, noch Mydrivers, sondern w0mbat im P3D. Und die GHz sind falsch.
> 
> Planet 3DNow! Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bulldozer rollt an....


 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz. Wie kommt Fudzilla dann auf Taktraten, wenn sie auf dem Bild zensiert sind? Woher weisst du denn, dass sie falsch sind?

'XT

Edit: Also ist es bei dir eher eine Annahme oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2011)

Im XS hat einer das Bild von w0mbat zerlegt. Mydrivers hat das nur aufgegriffen - da stehen aber nur Platzhalter zahlen.

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - AMD Zambezi news, info, fans !


----------



## Cayman XT (23. Mai 2011)

Warum sollten sie das Ganze dann mit anderen Zahlen angeben, wenn sie es nur "aufgreifen"? Ist schon ein immenser Unterschied zwischen 3,2 und 3,8 GHz. Meine Annahme ist, dass die sich bei MyDrivers auch auf eine andere Quelle beziehen.

Ich bleib hartnäckig bis mir jemand die Sache glaubwürdig verklickert ...

'XT


----------



## Skysnake (24. Mai 2011)

Marc, was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum da G steht, und nicht GHz 

Hatte Asus nicht was mit Gears? Also so was wie GB mit seiner OC Wertung?

Weil das beim TC (Turbo Core?) passt mal gar nicht. Sieht aus wie 2 Zahlen also X.XG 

Beim 8130P sieht das ja aus wie eine 4 vorne, aber was soll das zweite Zeichen sein? Wie ne Zahl sieht es nicht aus...


----------



## mastermc51 (24. Mai 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> wir werden schon noch erfahren, was dann wirklich die Wahrheit ist
> es wurde ja oft gesagt, dass Bulldozer auf hohe Taktraten ausgelegt ist, warum also nicht 3,8 GHZ, schafft Phenom II ja auch?


 
100% ACK!
Auch c't hat in der letzten Ausgabe die Architektur unter die Lupe genommen und meint das BD für hohe Taktraten ausgelegt ist. 
Soll angeblich ohne weiteres auch in IBM Mainframe Regionen von 5 GHz kommen können.


----------



## Cayman XT (24. Mai 2011)

mastermc51 schrieb:


> 100% ACK!
> Auch c't hat in der letzten Ausgabe die Architektur unter die Lupe genommen und meint das BD für hohe Taktraten ausgelegt ist.
> Soll angeblich ohne weiteres auch in IBM Mainframe Regionen von 5 GHz kommen können.


 
IBM sollte auch mal im Desktop-Markt mitmischen . 5 GHz im Mainstream-Bereich ---> Haben will ...

'XT


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Mai 2011)

Takt alleine sagt nichts.


----------



## Cayman XT (24. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Takt alleine sagt nichts.


 
Klingt dennoch vielversprechend und IBM ist auch nicht gerade zu unterschätzen. Dennoch will ich's jetzt auch nicht verallgemeinern...

'XT


----------



## ForAwhile (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs, 

8 Kerne x 3,6 GHz mit 95 W ist ja ein Wunder, obgleich ich mir noch mehr Perfektion aussuche...
Meine Idee einen Server (Ubuntu oder Windows Web Server) für Kleingewerbe-Zwecken mit einem AMD-Prozessor aufzubauen ist noch nicht in Erfüllung gebracht worden, aber bleibt da innerhalb.

Noch sind 95 W x 24 St. x 365 Tage x 0,20 € am Ende des Jahres eine kleine Menge, aber ich konnte es jedoch riskieren.

Die Qnap-Serie ist noch zu langsam, obgleich sie ein kleine Wunder ist, und meine Entscheidung war gerade beim J&W, mit seiner MINIX + AMD Athlon II X4 615e (NUR 45 W!)... Bis ich diese neue Technologie sah 

Also, von vorn an:

In einer MINIX könnte man ja ein Buldozer AMD FX-8110 = 3,6 GHz, 95 W betreiben, denn maximale erlaubt sind ja 95W.

Auf jeden Fall, die ASUS Sabertooth 990FX sind ja auch eine Versuchung.

Übrigens: Keine Grafikkarte ONBOARD? Autsch... Das wird langsam teuer


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Takt alleine sagt nichts.



Das Sandy E Modell, von dem hier auch schon öfter gesprochen wurde, basiert doch auf der aktuellen technologie, oder?
Wenn der also acht Kerne hat, aber nur 1,6Ghz, dann muss ja die im Moment so starke Leistung pro Kern sinken, oder? Demnach würde AMD , gesetz dem Fall Bully schlägt den 2600k, sehr gut dastehen, oder?

Hab den link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...pu-mit-1-6-ghz-aufgetaucht-3.html#post2967877


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein ES, die finalen liegen bei deutlich über 2,0 GHz und evtl. bei 150W auch bei über 3,0 GHz.


----------



## Panto (25. Mai 2011)

achtkerner tdp 95watt und vierkerner tdp 95watt? was sollen diese dummen tdp werte? kann man nicht für jede cpu den idle- und maximalverbrauch angeben? solangsam kotzt mich das ganze an, da man nie weiß wieviel die cpus wirklich verbrauchen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

150 Watt mit 8 Kernen... Wenn der Bulli jetzt offiziell auch 8 Kerne hat, haben sie mit den 125 Watt aber auch einen besseren Stand. Bleibt also nur die Leistung fraglich...


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Mai 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> achtkerner tdp 95watt und vierkerner tdp 95watt? was sollen diese dummen tdp werte? kann man nicht für jede cpu den idle- und maximalverbrauch angeben? solangsam kotzt mich das ganze an, da man nie weiß wieviel die cpus wirklich verbrauchen.


 
Hersteller geben Klassen für TDP an. Sobald die CPU mehr als 95W verbraucht, bekommt sie halt die höhere Klasse (in diesem Fall wohl 125W)
Hat Vor- und Nachteile. Auf der einen Seite  weiß der Käufer dann wirklich nicht genau was die CPU verbraucht (ist aber auch vom MB abhängig, wegen der unterschiedlichen Spannungen). Auf der anderen Seite ist es möglich die Mainboards für die TDP-Klassen zu klassifizieren. Zudem kommt dann kein Käufer auf die Idee mit "meine CPU verbraucht 1W mehr als ihr angegeben habt!"


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Mai 2011)

Intel ist am Arsch *duckundweg*


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Sind die nicht. Selbst wenn dieses Rennen zu gunsten AMD's entschieden wird, intel hat genug auf der hohen Kante und bestimmt auch noch was in der Hinterhand. Ich gönne AMD aber einen Sieg.


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich auch, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

spätestens Ivy Bridge wird es wieder richten, falls die Leaks stimmen


----------



## daDexter (25. Mai 2011)

Ist doch nur positiv, wenn AMD wieder an Fahrt gewinnt - nur so kann die Entwicklung weiter und der Preis runter gehen.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> spätestens Ivy Bridge wird es wieder richten, falls die Leaks stimmen


 
Dann kommt Bulldozer 2 und der wird Ivy Bridge Plätten. Das ist die gleiche Aussage die du getroffen hast. Es ist wie der vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen. Weder weiß man wie schnell der Ivy Bridge noch der Bulldozer wird. Aber eines ist Tatsache, der BD ist die Konkurrenz zu Sandy Bridge und nicht für Ivy Bridge! Ich weiß nicht wieso das einige nicht verstehen. Ist das gleiche als wenn ich jetzt einen Pentium 4 nehmen würde und ihn mit einem Sempron 14X vergleichen will.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

[×] sign


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2011)

Jup, zumal dazu kommt, das Ivy wohl erst im Q2 2012 kommt, wo dann auch BulldozerII kommen soll. Damit würden die neuen Generationen ziemlich zeitgleich auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## fornax7.10 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bin einfach mal gespannt!


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Ich erst! Hab nämlich schon nen Abnehmer für meine "alte" Hardware.


----------



## Marvin82 (1. Juni 2011)

Jaja und wieder 2-3 Monate nach hinten verschoben.
Mal sehen ob's dieses Jahr noch was wird


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juni 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Jaja und wieder 2-3 Monate nach hinten verschoben.
> Mal sehen ob's dieses Jahr noch was wird


 Wer sowas sagt landet auf meiner Liste! Und wer auf dieser Liste steht, der läuft mir besser nicht an schlechten Tagen über den weg!


----------

